# digital / numérique



## jakkihm

Bonjour, 

Y a-t-il une distinction à faire entre *digital* et *numérique* ?
Le mot digital constitue-t-il un anglicisme à proscrire ?
Les dictionnaires, y compris le conservateur _Robert_, le reconnaissent, mais on m'a indiqué qu'il valait mieux éviter de l'employer en français.  

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les contextes où ces termes sont employés l'un pour l'autre, _digital_ est un anglicisme ; il ne faudrait employer que _numérique_.

(En français, il n'y a que les empreintes qui soient digitales… )


----------



## jakkihm

Pourtant les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés l'incluent à titre de synonyme.
D'autre part, même au niveau de la presse spécialisée, les journalistes l'emploient apparemment sans complexes.  Le mot "digital" semble être davantage accepté que "email" ou "web", par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tous les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés soit ne mentionnent pas ce sens-là, soit le déconseillent comme _Le Petit Larousse_ et _Le Petit Robert_…



> Le mot "digital" semble être davantage accepté que "email" ou "web", par exemple.


Cela dépend par qui et dans quelle région alors !


----------



## jprr

"Il ne faudrait" ... Larousse le déconseille, comme Maître Capello.
Honnêtement dans la mesure où j'y vois surtout un latinisme que nous avons partagé avec l'anglais, mais qui aurait bien pu être fabriqué directement en français, je ne suis pas spécialement gêné. 
Sur la question de la différence : aucune.
Si ce n'est qu'il est parfois plus facile et moins ambigu quand on parle en binaire ou en l'hexadécimal  de parler de digit que de nombre - sans pour autant compter sur les doigts. 
Je ne suis donc pas sûr de vouloir sa mort à tout prix.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonsoir,
Dire que le mot "digital" est un anglicisme parce qu'il avait une signification en anglais avant d'en avoir une en français n'est pas suffisant, je trouve.
Il y a anglicisme et anglicisme grave (si je puis dire) 
Pour moi, le mot "digital" appartient à la seconde catégorie.
C'est un mot formé par ajout du suffixe "al" au mot anglais "digit" qui signifie chiffre. (et non pas nombre)
Le mot "digit" n'a aucune signification en français, et bien des gens ignorent même sa signification en tant que mot anglais.

C'est pourquoi je pense que le mot "digital" est un anglicisme "grave".
Il n'est pas perçu comme tel parce qu'il fait penser à un mot latin, et qu'il a un homonyme en français, "digital", qui signifie "en relation avec les doigts", mot qui vient du latin "digitalis", lui-même de "digitus".
(Et c'est peut-être cet homonyme qui vous a induit en désaccord avec moi, jprr?)

Pour la petite histoire, il semble que le mot anglais "digit" vienne du latin "digitus", par une évolution sémantique très surprenante.



jprr said:


> Si ce n'est qu'il est parfois plus facile et moins ambigu quand on parle en binaire ou en l'hexadécimal de parler de digit que de nombre -


On peut parler de "chiffre", tout simplement.

J'ajoute que d'ordinaire, je ne suis jamais le premier à vouloir la mort des anglicismes qui sont simplement des mots latins forgés très intelligemment, qualifiés d'anglicisme parce qu'ils ont eu le malheur d'avoir été forgés en anglais d'abord.


----------



## jprr

Effectivement j'aurais du écrire chiffre au lieu de nombre.


> Le mot "digit" n'a aucune signification en français, et bien des gens ignorent même sa signification en tant que mot anglais.


?? probablement les mêmes que ceux qui ignorent ce que veut dire "numérique" ... ni plus ni moins.


> Pour la petite histoire, il semble que le mot anglais "digit" vienne du latin "digitus", par une évolution sémantique très surprenante.


A mon avis rien de très surprenant... Et une analyse des champs lexicaux dans les diverses langues de la planète montrerait probablement que les rencontres entre les doigts et les chiffres ne sont probablement pas des exceptions. Enfin, pas plus surprenant que le caillou qui devient calcul... Généralement les grandes idées commencent par des manipulations très concrètes. 
Pour moi un anglicisme grave c'est plus une mise en cause de la syntaxe ou quelque chose de ce genre.
En ce qui concerne digital ... Libre à ceux le souhaitent de militer pour sa disparition - et l'usage tranchera. En ce qui me concerne ... cf ci dessus.


----------



## Oh là là

Fred_C said:


> Le mot "digit" n'a aucune signification en français, et bien des gens ignorent même sa signification en tant que mot anglais.


+1

Il y a quelques années,  quand j’ai essayé d’employer le mot  *digital *au lieu de _*numérique*_ (appareil photo numérique), les français auxquels je parlais ne comprenaient pas, avaient l’air décontenancé, mais avec _*numérique*_ tout allait bien , donc, j’ai eu l’impression que _*digital *_(sauf le cas des professionnels dans ce domaine dont le langage est différent) était un peu artificiel, « intrus ».
C’est mon impression basée sur l’expérience professionnelle.


----------



## Fred_C

Effectivement. Personne ne parle d'appareil photo "digital", mais bien d'appareil photo "numérique".
Dans bien des domaines, il me semble que le mot "numérique" soit plus présent que le mot "digital".
(Mais je n'ai pas fait de statistiques, je pourrais très bien être leurré... )


----------



## jprr

Tout cela est bel et bon ...
Mais si on parle d'un compteur à *affichage numérique* j'ai un peu plus de mal à comprendre où est la particularité; on frise la tautologie. Mentalement je ne VOIS pas tout de suite la même chose que si on parle d'un affichage digital. Et vous ?
La machine à calculer de Blaise Pascal n'était pas digitale ... tout le monde le sait, mais dire qu'elle n'était pas numérique risque d'entraîner un certain flottement dans l'auditoire, même si c'est parfaitement exact.

 ... la télévision ou la photo numérique me conviennent très bien. Mais il s'agit de deux termes dont l'apparition est_ postérieure_ à un usage longtemps répandu de digital... et à la recommandation d'utiliser numérique pour ces techniques.
Vouloir faire disparaître ce mot de la photo comme s'il ne s'était rien passé avant me rappelle certaines pratiques que je trouvait déjà discutables à l'époque.


----------



## Oh là là

Désolée, j’avoue , rouge de honte, que je ne sais pas ce que c’est _compteur à *affichage numérique *_


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Le mot "numérique" remplace très bien le mot "digital" partout où la distinction entre "nombres" et "chiffres" n'est pas nécessaire.
Pour un afficheur, rappelons qu'un affichage _digital_ a la particularité de faire apparaître les valeurs numériques _chiffre par chiffre_, (et non pas au moyen d'une aiguille qui se déplace devant une graduation.
C'est pourquoi le terme "numérique" ne convient pas ici, puisqu'à la rigueur, il pourrait même s'appliquer à un afficheur à galvanomètre.



jprr said:


> Vouloir faire disparaître ce mot de la photo comme s'il ne s'était rien passé avant me rappelle certaines pratiques que je trouvait déjà discutables à l'époque.


 
Je ne comprends pas du tout où vous voulez en venir??
J'espère que vous n'évoquez pas le fascisme ou je ne sais quel nazisme dès que vous avez l'impression qu'on ne va pas être d'accord avec vous...


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne suis pas (encore ) professionnel du domaine, mais très intéressé par celui-ci, et je dois bien avouer que l'utilisation de "digital" à la place de "numérique" fait bien souvent passer n'importe quel érudit pour un clampin de bas étage...  Certes, ce mot est compréhensible, mais est loin de s'être imposé à mon sens ! Je me souviens encore du sourire moqueur qui s'est esquissé sur mon visage quand je me suis aperçu que "Digital Forteress" de Dan Brown avait été traduit par "Forteresse Digitale"...  Quant à savoir si c'est un anglicisme, il l'est, assurément, d'où l'interversion possible. Je ne l'utilise pas, et de mon propre vécu, ceux qui l'utilisent ne sont en règle générale pas les plus grandes références de ce domaine !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oh là là said:


> Désolée, j’avoue , rouge de honte, que je ne sais pas ce que c’est _compteur à *affichage numérique *_


C'est tout compteur sur lequel l'affichage se fait au moyen de chiffres. On affiche un nombre qui, selon le cas, peut être une date, une heure, une vitesse..., ou par exemple, un compteur de secondes restant avant le passage à l'an 2000 (qui avait été installé à Beaubourg, je crois).

(y a pas de honte à avoir ... )


----------



## arundhati

C'est à l'évidence un anglicisme (Larrousse en fait un synonyme de "numérique") et à ma connaissance utilisé encore uniquement pour les affichages.
Je préfère moi aussi utiliser "numérique" dans tous les cas, même pour un affichage, puisque semble-t-il cela a du sens pour tout le monde et permet en effet de faire comprendre que l'affichage de la valeur se fait directement au moyen de chiffres ("_qui se présente sous la forme de nombres ou de chiffres_" d'après le CNRTL).


----------



## Oh là là

Merci, Punky Zoé, c'est tout simple, et j’ai pensé qu’il s’agissait d’un terme (compteur) propre à une activité spéciale dont je ne savais pas le sens


----------



## Meristotheca

Bonjour,

Personnellement je trouve que 'numérique' a plus de sens en français que 'digital', mais il semblerai que le dernier mot se répande de plus en plus, même dans le sens de 'notre vie digitale' (phrase qui n'aurait aucun sens il y a une vingtaine d'années […]). Il est vrai que l'évolution d'une langue dépend de son usage des mots, y compris importés.


----------



## Bernard GEORGES

DIGITAL = RELATIONNEL + NUMERIQUE
Le mot "digital" possède deux sens issus de la même racine (cf. le dictionnaire Le Petit Robert) :
1. (du latin digitalis issu de digitus "doigt") qui appartient aux doigts (exemple : empreintes digitales), 
2. (de l'anglais digit "nombre" issu du latin digitus "doigt") relatif aux quantités mesurées sous formes discrètes (0 et 1). 
Un business digital est donc littéralement un business qui "appartient aux doigts", c'est-à-dire fondé sur le contact et la mise en relation, en même temps qu'un business construit sur de l'information numérique.


----------



## Comtois

Cela m'est peut-être particulier, mais j'ai toujours considéré l'_affichage digital_ comme un affichage constitué de bâtons (des doigts) diversement assemblés pour figurer les chiffres (et parfois certaines lettres).
Dans les autres cas, j'emploie moi aussi _numérique_.


----------



## Lly4n4

J'abonde dans le sens de Comtois. J'utilise "digital" pour tous ce qui est description d'un écran à cristaux liquides, _une montre digitale_, _un compteur digital_ (comme sur les bombes dans les séries télé). Tout le reste, c'est "numérique", _un appareil photo numérique, la stratégie marketing numérique_ (présence sur Internet) et je considère qu'utiliser "digital" est alors un anglicisme.


----------



## snarkhunter

Fred_C said:


> On peut parler de "chiffre", tout simplement.


Si cela serait à la limite acceptable pour le binaire, c'est tout simplement un abus de langage pour l'hexadécimal, qui utilise à la fois des chiffres (0-9) et des lettres (A-F). Dans ce cas, le terme de "caractère" semblerait le plus approprié en français si l'on ne souhaite pas retenir la version "digit" anglo-saxonne, effectivement très discutable (on rejoint ici l'incorporation forcée de termes techniques en anglais, comme dans bien des domaines scientifiques).
Ou bien il faut redéfinir la notion de "chiffre" comme (par exemple) _unité de base de l'expression d'un nombre, quelle que soit sa base_. Bref, question de _contexte_ !
Et pourtant, on n'hésite pas à parler des "chiffres romains" - qui n'ont pourtant rien de _chiffres_ !


----------



## Comtois

Je crois qu'en français le mot _chiffre _a deux sens (entre autres) : _caractère spécialisé dans la représentation d'un nombre_, et _caractère utilisé pour la représentation d'un nombre_.
Dans ce deuxième sens, les lettres utilisées en hexadécimal sont des chiffres dans ce contexte, tout comme les lettres utilisées dans la numération romaine sont des chiffres dans le leur.


D'autre part, alors que j'emploie généralement _numérique_ plutôt que _digital_, dans le cas de l'_affichage *digital *_je conserve ce mot. En effet, dans mon esprit, il réfère à l'utilisation de bâtons pour figurer les chiffres (et parfois aussi des lettres). Mais cela m'est peut-être particulier.


----------

